# Nissan vs. Infiniti parts prices



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Here it is, just hit 9 months in country, and still renting a POS Corolla. My coworkers have warned me about the cost of ownership of M-Bs and BMWs here. Expect to take it up the rear on parts prices for those cars, they tell me, and they speak from experience. Point taken, so I'm lowering my sights. Now I'm looking at a Nissan Maxima, but wondering about an Infinity G35. Since its a "luxury" brand, does the hike in parts prices apply as well? If so, is the price hike as bad as the German car parts?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

No first hand experience, but a friend was telling me that he spnds more on his volkswagen's servicing and parts than on his infiniti's. Not sure about the comparison between nissan and infiniti, but given that its the same company i dont think there will be a huge difference,


----------

